# Super Smash Bros. Ultimate - Steve from Minecraft joins the roster



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2020)

Yeah, and I'm sure it's another boring ass FE character


----------



## Chary (Oct 1, 2020)

WOW they did it. The madman.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2020)

Well, at least it's not another shitty FE character...right?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 1, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Well, at least it's not another shitty FE character...right?



Yeah, no kidding


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 1, 2020)

Steve from Minecraft? I don't have any strong opinions about this but ohhh boy am I excited to hear people with extremely strong opinions screaming about it from both sides.


----------



## julianuf (Oct 1, 2020)

Gross. Easily the worst possible outcome. Oh well, it'll make them money and that's what it's all about I guess.


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 1, 2020)

Well I am thoroughly whelmed at this announcement


----------



## Dartz150 (Oct 1, 2020)

This will divide the fanbase as always, but saltier.


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 1, 2020)

Gotta love how not even Sakurai seemed excited for this character


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2020)

Oh, man, I am stoked to play as minecraft against metroid, zelda and green mario! No, seriously, what the fuck is this? lol


----------



## Alato (Oct 1, 2020)

Main character from the most popular video game of our time? Seems like a no-brainer for me.

/ I like how that 3 min Sakurai video was literally just him complaining about Nintendo tossing this on him


----------



## MajinCubyan (Oct 1, 2020)

The Enderman staring at Snake in the box might have been the highlight of the video.


----------



## anhminh (Oct 1, 2020)

What get me hype is Sakurai live stream Minecraft on Oct 3. Also this must be why Microsoft so awfully nice to Nintendo lately.


----------



## KevRyuzaki (Oct 1, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> Gotta love how not even Sakurai seemed excited for this character


Sakurai basically said "Don't get mad at me. Nintendo made me put him in."


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 1, 2020)

When it comes to Smash DLC, there's always going to be salty fans. Doesn't matter which character they bring.


----------



## Exaltys (Oct 1, 2020)

Figures, another sword fighter /s


----------



## Issac (Oct 1, 2020)

It's a good one in my opinion. Not my favorite character, but it's fresh. It's a huge character. Nice.


----------



## relauby (Oct 1, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> Gotta love how not even Sakurai seemed excited for this character



"The wizardry required to make it work in this game...it's impossible!"

That video was pretty awesome honestly, yeah


----------



## Meteor7 (Oct 1, 2020)

Nintendo making the most cynical, corporate decisions for poor ol' Sakurai. The meme was funny because it was a bad idea. Now it's just a sad reality.


----------



## Beerus (Oct 1, 2020)

That was super underwheling, i really wanted someone else. smash is just a meme at this point, Nintendo was pointing a gun at sakurai's family


----------



## Shahaan (Oct 1, 2020)

Exaltys said:


> Figures, another sword fighter /s


I wasn't keen on any sword fighters either but did everyone complaining actually see the trailer? He looks like he has a lot of unique gimmicks, plus his sword style is basically mimicking Minecraft
I.E its just a single hit


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 1, 2020)

He said it himself


----------



## KevRyuzaki (Oct 1, 2020)

Beerus said:


> That was super underwheling, i really wanted someone else. smash is just a meme at this point, Nintendo was pointing a gun at sakurai's family


Actually though, the way he went into the process of it made it seem like he wasn't for it to begin with but Nintendo insisted on it being Steve.


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 1, 2020)

Whoopie Frickin Doo !!!!!!! .................mehhh


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 1, 2020)

Rip lloyd


----------



## Beerus (Oct 1, 2020)

Just my opinion but after Joker my expectations of DLC have gone down but holy it hit rock bottom.


----------



## Sansgaming420 (Oct 1, 2020)

Steveposting is real.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2020)

julianuf said:


> Gross. Easily the worst possible outcome.


sans is already in the game


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2020)

hahaha steve


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 1, 2020)

I wanted rex from xenoblade and got the character that is going to fuck the fanbase


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Oct 1, 2020)

Heartbreak number... how many characters are there i dont care about? lets just say Heartbreak V


----------



## Lazyt (Oct 1, 2020)

please i want kingdom hearts


----------



## YuseiFD (Oct 1, 2020)

And i thought the game couldn't get any cringier


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 1, 2020)

Bringing in a Microsoft character. hell yeah!


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Oct 1, 2020)

And now I sit and watch as the whole community literally implodes on themselves because nothing is ever good enough for them. The only thing that could have been funnier than this is if they added another Fire Emblem character just out of spite.

Am I hype about this? Eh. But am I mad about? Nope. At the end of the day someone is excited for this and I'm happy for them, whoever they are.

Also I'm happy Byleth is in Smash


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Oct 1, 2020)

0/10 another sword fighter


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 1, 2020)

Seems to me like Microsoft has been incredibly generous to Nintendo letting them use their stuff...
But when the fuck can we expect Nintendo doing the same in return? Letting Microsoft use their IPs?


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 1, 2020)

Nintendo be like 

It's April 1st EVERY DAY


... At least the concept is unique and he looks hilarious. But this feels more like a fan addition than an official one. He doesn't really fit.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2020)

oh dear.. i m happy that i didnt buy fighter pass 2 yet... wow.. good for all minecraft fans but wtf...


----------



## Shahaan (Oct 1, 2020)

Hells Malice said:


> Nintendo be like
> 
> It's April 1st EVERY DAY
> 
> ...


This is what smash is about, I think its quite the contrary seeing as how he's built up such a legacy at this point


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 1, 2020)

this is no doubt he worst character they have added...YET! keep up the good work FAILtendo


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Oct 1, 2020)

Best reveal yet besides joker, change my mind


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Oct 1, 2020)

Okay, everyone keeps hating on the decision, but I've had many a discussion with my family on how Steve could be feasibly implemented in Smash.  There really are a lot of combat mechanics in Minecraft that could port well in Smash.

However, from what I've seen, this was literally nothing like what I thought we would have seen.  More in-depth, and we'll have to see if it's done well or if it turns out to be a flop.  I'm really hoping it will do well.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 1, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Best reveal yet besides joker, change my mind


I liked Hero's a lot, with the inclusion of the late part of the story mode and waiting until the second section to reveal the interesting part of the moveset


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm unable to find the original Nintendo reveal video. All I can find are reactions.

Did they took the video down?


----------



## Esdeath (Oct 1, 2020)

When I see that roster it looks more like a fan game


----------



## Empu1 (Oct 1, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I'm unable to find the original Nintendo reveal video. All I can find are reactions.
> 
> Did they took the video down?





You're welcome


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 1, 2020)

Hot from the Smash Bros. official website (via SmashWiki), here is Steve's official render:





Stock icon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do have to comment on the official render, it surprised me that this render would only consist of a standing pose and nothing else.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 1, 2020)

...It's not goddamn 1st april...

Eh, at this point, why not add Goku and Shrek since they've been asked so much? Put in Kratos and Master Chief too, Doomguy...
You know what? Fuck it. Fuck this game and fuck Sakurai too. Smash has become a farce.
If I want to play this game, I'd just download Mugen.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 1, 2020)

Empu1 said:


> You're welcome



Thanks. Saw ut and just fucking sucks.
At this point Nintendo will be like:

FUCK IT SMASH BROS X SONY ALL STARS


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 1, 2020)

Worldblender said:


> I do have to comment on the official render, it surprised me that this render would only consist of a standing pose and nothing else.



I mean likewise, this is an official screenshot from the game.





It could very easily just literally be a screenshot from Minecraft. It's so faithful to the original game that they basically didn't create any assets, only imported them.
There's so little to be done with the original assets because they do not animate. Everyone else working with the Minecraft IP like Story Mode or Dungeons understood this.


----------



## SANIC (Oct 1, 2020)

Salty people are really treating Steve as a meme instead of the Video game icon he is, he definitely deserves that slot


----------



## matias3ds (Oct 1, 2020)

Really a Lego ???


----------



## medoli900 (Oct 1, 2020)

In Sakurai's place, I'd just put them as Mii costume. I thought they were no brainer as such, but full character seems... Too much?

At least the moveset seems interesting.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 1, 2020)

Smash is now officially filler content.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



medoli900 said:


> In Sakurai's place, I'd just put them as Mii costume. I thought they were no brainer as such, but full character seems... Too much?
> 
> At least the moveset seems interesting.


Not sure why Sans is a costume, but Steve isn't...


----------



## SANIC (Oct 1, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Smash is now officially filler content.
> 
> Not sure why Sans is a costume, but Steve isn't...



Sans is from an character from a recent indie compared to a 10 year old #1 best selling game world wide, plus Sakurai loves Minecraft


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2020)

I honestly have mixed feelings.
This just feels like an elaborate joke.

At this point it's a matter of time until we get Goku and Shrek.


----------



## medoli900 (Oct 1, 2020)

SANIC said:


> Sans is from an character from a recent indie compared to a 10 year old #1 best selling game world wide, plus Sakurai loves Minecraft


Sakurai legit said that it wasn't his idea, and was super passive aggressive about it. No idea where you got that idea that he "love Minecraft". But yeah, the reason is probably money from the higher ups.


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 1, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> At this point it's a matter of time until we get Goku and Shrek.





DarkCoffe64 said:


> ...It's not goddamn 1st april...
> 
> Eh, at this point, why not add Goku and Shrek since they've been asked so much?



I'm certain that those two characters are never going to get in, as they are not characters whose original/intended media is a video game. *The only rule that I have ever confirmed for a character to get in as a fighter is to originate from a video game.* Forget about characters from books, movies, TV shows, or anything else that isn't a video game.


----------



## SANIC (Oct 1, 2020)

medoli900 said:


> Sakurai legit said that it wasn't his idea, and was super passive aggressive about it. No idea where you got that idea that he "love Minecraft". But yeah, the reason is probably money from the higher ups.


Loving minecraft is different from wanting to integrate a character into your game, he has said multiple times on Twitter and his famitsu articles that he ike’s minecraft for several reasons


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 1, 2020)

speaking on the origin and not post microsoft buyout

you wanted your indie fighter, here you go


----------



## GoldenBullet (Oct 1, 2020)

Are people really mad about this? Minecraft is one of the most popular and top selling game in history. It was pretty clear Microsoft was gonna have a character in smash (I thought it was gonna be master chief). Smash Bros is a celebration of videogames and it's 2020 people.

Probably the best fighter choice in these fighter passes yet actually


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 1, 2020)

I now have the renders for the other three alternate costumes. The rest are just Steve and Alex in different outfits. Same place, also via SmashWiki. Actually, I'll show all four unique costumes:
*Steve (costume 1):





Alex (costume 2):




Zombie (costume 7):*




*Enderman (costume 8; note that the arms are shorter from from in the original game in order to match Steve's physique):



*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 1, 2020)

SANIC said:


> Sans is from an character from a recent indie compared to a 10 year old #1 best selling game world wide, plus Sakurai loves Minecraft


Not really a good reason...


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 1, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Not sure why Sans is a costume, but Steve isn't...



I've thought for a while that Steve would be a good Sword Fighter costume, just like Cuphead and Sans were good Gunner costumes. I'm not _upset_ that Steve got a full character slot, just a bit "meh" about it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Huh, I love mc, have over 1000 Hours on it, so I’m pretty interested, but we can all say no one saw this coming


----------



## Leqz (Oct 1, 2020)

Man, it's surreal seeing people hating Minecraft here, it's like I'm in the mid-2010s again.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Oct 1, 2020)

What do you people have against this game? Are y'all gonna tell me you wanted Geno or some self insert RPG/Live Service character?


----------



## XpertXP1 (Oct 1, 2020)

In anyone else sick and tired of Smash Bros, i dont see the appeal.....but im in my 40s maybe thats why....dont get me wrong here, i played all of them on each system, its gotta be the most uninspiring game i have ever played, hate this post or not, it doesnt appeal to me.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Leqz said:


> Man, it's surreal seeing people hating Minecraft here, it's like I'm in the mid-2010s again.


Well, this is gbatemp, people hate everything


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hot take : Steve should have been in the base game. I mean, Minecraft _is_ the highest selling video game. Characters like Geno (or even Waluigi) don't have the name recognition and impact on the gaming industry to be fighters.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Oct 1, 2020)

I thought it was tracer.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> Hot take : Steve should have been in the base game. I mean, Minecraft _is_ the highest selling video game. Characters like Geno (or even Waluigi) don't have the name recognition and impact on the gaming industry to be fighters.


Eh, as glad as I am he’s here, i think he shouldn’t have been in the base game


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 1, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> Hot take : Steve should have been in the base game. I mean, Minecraft _is_ the highest selling video game. Characters like Geno (or even Waluigi) don't have the name recognition and impact on the gaming industry to be fighters.


tldr, he was inevitable, it was going to happen eventually


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 1, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Seems to me like Microsoft has been incredibly generous to Nintendo letting them use their stuff...
> But when the fuck can we expect Nintendo doing the same in return? Letting Microsoft use their IPs?


Unless it was Metroid or Pilotwings, I don't see any other company "getting" some of the franchises.
Mario has that Nintendo touch.
F-Zero is just something no one else does. (WipeOut is close but not really)
Zelda is just too quirky and breaks some traditions for anyone to make good use of.

So unless MS would make a harcore shooter out of Metroid or a more serious Pilotwings, what would the targets be? I'm actually curious.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Oct 1, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Unless it was Metroid or Pilotwings, I don't see any other company "getting" some of the franchises.
> Mario has that Nintendo touch.
> F-Zero is just something no one else does. (WipeOut is close but not really)
> Zelda is just too quirky and breaks some traditions for anyone to make good use of.
> ...


I think an MS studio can make a mean Starfox game.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Unless it was Metroid or Pilotwings, I don't see any other company "getting" some of the franchises.
> Mario has that Nintendo touch.
> F-Zero is just something no one else does. (WipeOut is close but not really)
> Zelda is just too quirky and breaks some traditions for anyone to make good use of.
> ...


Hopefully nothing cause they would make something like an edgy reboot of Mario


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 1, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> I think an MS studio can make a mean Starfox game.


Good point, forgot about that one.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 1, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Unless it was Metroid or Pilotwings, I don't see any other company "getting" some of the franchises.
> Mario has that Nintendo touch.
> F-Zero is just something no one else does. (WipeOut is close but not really)
> Zelda is just too quirky and breaks some traditions for anyone to make good use of.
> ...


I meant it more in like, when the fuck will Nintendo allow other companies to do stuff with their IPs? In a matter that's not limited to their system/company.
If Microsoft allowed for both Steve and Banjo Kazooie to be in Smash, when will Nintendo finally stop being the overprotective douches they are and let Microsoft do something with theirs?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I meant it more in like, when the fuck will Nintendo allow other companies to do stuff with their IPs? In a matter that's not limited to their system/company.
> If Microsoft allowed for both Steve and Banjo Kazooie to be in Smash, when will Nintendo finally stop being the overprotective douches they are and let Microsoft do something with theirs?


Do what though? They don’t have a crossover fighting game like Nintendo does


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Hopefully nothing cause they would make something like an edgy reboot of Mario


Mario is untouchable.


ShadowOne333 said:


> I meant it more in like, when the fuck will Nintendo allow other companies to do stuff with their IPs? In a matter that's not limited to their system/company.
> If Microsoft allowed for both Steve and Banjo Kazooie to be in Smash, when will Nintendo finally stop being the overprotective douches they are and let Microsoft do something with theirs?


Maybe the companies ask MS to slap the characters for some advertising?
That would make sense for Nintendo to impose the selections on Sakurai and say: "Make this work."


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 1, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I meant it more in like, when the fuck will Nintendo allow other companies to do stuff with their IPs? In a matter that's not limited to their system/company.
> If Microsoft allowed for both Steve and Banjo Kazooie to be in Smash, when will Nintendo finally stop being the overprotective douches they are and let Microsoft do something with theirs?


at the same time, microsoft never made those 2, they bought them...so it's kind of an odd situation


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Do what though? They don’t have a crossover fighting game like Nintendo does


To do whatever, you don't have to be so closed box to think characters can only appear in a fighting game as cameo material.
The point here is Nintendo is still not allowing the use of the IPs, while companies like Microsoft are way too kind to do such a thing.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> To do whatever, you don't have to be so closed box to think characters can only appear in a fighting game as cameo material.
> The point here is Nintendo is still not allowing the use of the IPs, while companies like Microsoft are way too kind to do such a thing.


I mean I think Nintendo is kinda wary after what they did to banjo


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 1, 2020)

so it is true..... also a let down... i don't care for mine craft then again i don't own a swtich.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 1, 2020)

ov3rkill said:


> Bringing in a Microsoft character. hell yeah!


banjo is already there lol so licensed microsoft characters at this point lol.

all in all its a highly requested character and much better than any more FE character that sakurai just loves to throw in.
never played minecraft but steve seems preety unique and looks like a dope moveset.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkCoffe64 said:


> ...It's not goddamn 1st april...
> 
> Eh, at this point, why not add Goku and Shrek since they've been asked so much? Put in Kratos and Master Chief too, Doomguy...
> You know what? Fuck it. Fuck this game and fuck Sakurai too. Smash has become a farce.
> If I want to play this game, I'd just download Mugen.


sakurai standards make it impossible to do what you want.

he always said
1- it must be a charatcer originated on a videogame(so no goku,shrek)
2- the character needed to already to have appeared  on a Nintendo console before(no kratos or master chief)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 1, 2020)

They did it! They did the meme!


----------



## LegoAnakin (Oct 1, 2020)

This made me feel so good after all the shit that's been happening in the world


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 1, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> 2- the character needed to already to have appeared  on a Nintendo console before(no kratos or master chief)


What about Cloud? I don't play FF but I don't think he has been


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

I’m a bit confused on how they’re going to do his moveset, Minecraft combat is a bit simplistic

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



banjo2 said:


> What about Cloud? I don't play FF but I don't think he has been


Ff7 got ported to switch i think


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 1, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> What about Cloud? I don't play FF but I don't think he has been


cloud appear on kingdom hearts chain of memorys on the gba and other 3ds game i dont recall, but yeah it did appear.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 1, 2020)

the bar is set really high now
even i can be in smash


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 1, 2020)

@pedro702 @Worldblender 
You two don't seem to understand what sarcasm is...


----------



## Rail Fighter (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm ready to break some blocks.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I’m a bit confused on how they’re going to do his moveset, Minecraft combat is a bit simplistic
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


yeah ff7 got ported to switch but cloud has been in since ssbu and there are 3 games where cloud appeared on nintendo consoles before
kingdom hearts chain of memorys on the GBA
*FINAL FANTASY EXPLORERS* 3ds
*Theatrhythm Final Fantasy* 3ds


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2020)

Worldblender said:


> I'm certain that those two characters are never going to get in, as they are not characters whose original/intended media is a video game. *The only rule that I have ever confirmed for a character to get in as a fighter is to originate from a video game.* Forget about characters from books, movies, TV shows, or anything else that isn't a video game.


Don't worry, I know 

I was being semi serious with that statement.
People who asked for Steve were in the same gang who asked for Goku, Shrek and Sans, ironically or not, it's just how funny it is.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> yeah ff7 got ported to switch but cloud has been in since ssbu and there are 3 games where cloud appeared on nintendo consoles before
> kingdom hearts chain of memorys on the GBA
> *FINAL FANTASY EXPLORERS* 3ds
> *Theatrhythm Final Fantasy* 3ds


Theatrhythm is fucking amazing and I’m sad this is the most I’ve seen someone mention it


----------



## Rail Fighter (Oct 1, 2020)

BlueFox gui said:


> the bar is set really high now
> even i can be in smash


I would like to play with Digimon.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> I would like to play with Digimon.


What the fuck is a digimon

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sounds like a shitty pokemon ripoff


----------



## Rail Fighter (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What the fuck is a digimon
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Sounds like a shitty pokemon ripoff


Is this thing:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> Is this thing:


What in the name of god is that thing


----------



## Rail Fighter (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What in the name of god is that thing



He also have an Pokemon trainer:


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> He also have an Pokemon trainer:


Something feels off about that


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2020)

Minecraft Zelda standalone game confirmed.


----------



## Agusto101 (Oct 1, 2020)

The meme become true.


----------



## SANIC (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Something feels off about that


Doubt Taichi will be in if they use Digmon because he was only in the Anime/Manga, but for sure if Digimon got in it would be Agumon. I mean he has enough moves to fill up a move set, and his final smash could be a Warp Evolution + Gaia Force so it wouldn't be that hard to pull off. Evolution is a big part of digimon though but I don't think they would make his level change aside from Child level in playable form



Rail Fighter said:


> He also have an Pokemon trainer:



I dont know if this is ironic or not but thats the wrong character for Gabumon's partner lol


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 1, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I meant it more in like, when the fuck will Nintendo allow other companies to do stuff with their IPs? In a matter that's not limited to their system/company.
> If Microsoft allowed for both Steve and Banjo Kazooie to be in Smash, when will Nintendo finally stop being the overprotective douches they are and let Microsoft do something with theirs?


nintendo already let microsoft have some characters...

Mario pack on minecraft, or you forgot?

nintendo also let some games use their ips like
teeken tag tournament  wiiu with mario stuff
soulcalibur with link
they licesned pokemon alot to do all sorts of things with other games and even other consoles like those kids computers with pokemon learning games on 2000s

obviously they dont want their characters to appear in the competitor hardware with the pokemon exception, same way you wont see kratos appear on xbox anytime soon.

Also microsoft didnt made banjo or steve, they just bought the studios which already had games on nintendo hardware before being bought, so its not like its their created flagship chraracter they lettted use, more like their bought characters.

if they ever made master cheif or gears game on the switch that would be another thing but they arent doing that.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 1, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I meant it more in like, when the fuck will Nintendo allow other companies to do stuff with their IPs? In a matter that's not limited to their system/company.
> If Microsoft allowed for both Steve and Banjo Kazooie to be in Smash, when will Nintendo finally stop being the overprotective douches they are and let Microsoft do something with theirs?





pedro702 said:


> nintendo already let microsoft have some characters...
> 
> Mario pack on minecraft, or you forgot?
> 
> ...


Don't forget the iconic Rocket League Mario hat


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 1, 2020)

ugh. lame.

if they wanted to do meme, they should've gone with master chief


----------



## m_babble (Oct 1, 2020)

Alright seriously fuck Smash Bros at this point.


----------



## JavaScribe (Oct 1, 2020)

...
what.

Sakurai looks like he's lost a lot of sleep trying to make this work.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 1, 2020)

You know, for those who follow the happenings of SmashFAQs, it's funny: Vergeben leaked Steve from Minecraft, like, before the game was out. Granted, he got the timing wrong, but holy shit, you have to see the meltdown in the Smash Ultimate message boards right now! XD


----------



## Volttekka (Oct 1, 2020)

This truly is the worst timeline


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Volttekka said:


> This truly is the worst timeline


I mean, it ain’t THAT bad


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What the fuck is a digimon
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Sounds like a shitty pokemon ripoff


you are not welcome to realm existence anymore, god may destroy you within 3 days


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

BlueFox gui said:


> you are not welcome to realm existence anymore, god may destroy you within 3 days


Huh, I googled it and all I got was the show, but apparently there were some games, also this is the first time in my entire life I have encountered a digimon fan(granted, I didn’t know what the fuck a digimon was, but still)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 1, 2020)

what shitty useless character are they going to add next...the slime from fucking dragonquest?!


----------



## Volttekka (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I mean, it ain’t THAT bad


It's not bad, it's just...depressing


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Huh, I googled it and all I got was the show, but apparently there were some games, also this is the first time in my entire life I have encountered a digimon fan(granted, I didn’t know what the fuck a digimon was, but still)


i hope this doesn't get too out of topic or admins will eat our ass, anyway STEEV MNECRAFT GOOD IN SMASH more kids will enjoy too with their uncles playing as megaman and they will be like "who.. who dat mega dud dad?"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Volttekka said:


> It's not bad, it's just...depressing


Why is it depressing? Minecraft is literally the best selling game of all time, I’d say he has a good position in a game about gaming’s greatest

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueFox gui said:


> i hope this doesn't get too out of topic or admins will eat our ass, anyway STEEV MNECRAFT GOOD IN SMASH more kids will enjoy too with their uncles playing as megaman and they will be like "who.. who dat mega dud dad?"


Most kids know who mega man is(source, 6 year old me)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> what shitty useless character are they going to add next...the slime from fucking dragonquest?!


Dude you’re comparing a useless enemy to the main character of the best selling video game of all time


----------



## Joom (Oct 1, 2020)

sonicvssilver22 said:


> And now I sit and watch as the whole community literally implodes on themselves because nothing is ever good enough for them.


I think the issue is, at least for me, is that Minecraft isn't a Nintendo property. I mean fuck it, go ahead and add Crash and Spyro if they're gonna continue this trend of being paid to include other properties that touched theirs. At least those two would have the potential to be less boring than Steve.


Scott_pilgrim said:


> Most kids know who mega man is(source, 6 year old me)


...you're 6? Hoo boy, why are you on the internet? My generation is seriously ruining their children.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 1, 2020)

I... Was not expecting this... Might have to pic up a Smash Ultimate cart soon.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Joom said:


> I think the issue is, at least for me, is that Minecraft isn't a Nintendo property. I mean fuck it, go ahead and add Crash and Spyro if they're gonna continue this trend of being paid to include other properties that touched theirs. At least those two would have the potential to be less boring than Steve.
> 
> ...you're 6? Hoo boy, why are you on the internet? My generation is seriously ruining their children.


I mean when I was 6, I’m 13


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 1, 2020)

BlueFox gui said:


> i hope this doesn't get too out of topic or admins will eat our ass, anyway STEEV MNECRAFT GOOD IN SMASH more kids will enjoy too with their uncles playing as megaman and they will be like "who.. who dat mega dud dad?"



Sounds more like the tastes of kids who don't want to play "actual" games, if I'm to be honest on my opinion of Minecraft as far as just using it to build shit is concerned.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 1, 2020)

Joom said:


> I think the issue is, at least for me, is that Minecraft isn't a Nintendo property. I mean fuck it, go ahead and add Crash and Spyro if they're gonna continue this trend of being paid to include other properties that touched theirs. At least those two would have the potential to be less boring than Steve.
> 
> ...you're 6? Hoo boy, why are you on the internet? My generation is seriously ruining their children.


For me it doesn't matter who owns the property. It's just a very odd choice when there are others who could have fit better. Hell, Sans as an actual character instead of the terrible Mii outfit would have been welcome. We get... Steve... Yay?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 1, 2020)

SkittleDash said:


> When it comes to Smash DLC, there's always going to be salty fans. Doesn't matter which character they bring.



You see, this is why MUGEN is the actual crossover of our time...if only someone would open source the game, though...


----------



## Joom (Oct 1, 2020)

Memoir said:


> For me it doesn't matter who owns the property. It's just a very odd choice when there are others who could have fit better. Hell, Sans as an actual character instead of the terrible Mii outfit would have been welcome. We get... Steve... Yay?


I'd agree with others that Master Chief would have been a cooler addition if Microsoft is gonna license their property to Nintendo. It's not like I have anything against Minecraft. The characters are just as interesting as a lone Lego brick, though. They're entirely devoid of personality because they're meant to be characters that the player can wear like a pair of pants. This in mind, they could have just made them Mii outfits. But bah, I guess I'm just starting to sound like an old fogey.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Joom said:


> I'd agree with others that Master Chief would have been a cooler addition if Microsoft is gonna license their property to Nintendo. It's not like I have anything against Minecraft. There characters are just as interesting as a lone Lego brick. They're entirely devoid of personality because they're meant to be characters that the player can wear like a pair of pants. This in mind, they could have just made them Mii outfits. But bah, I guess I'm just starting to sound like an old fogey.


Yeah, most mc players don’t even play as Steve, he’s pretty much just a skin template


----------



## SANIC (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Huh, I googled it and all I got was the show, but apparently there were some games, also this is the first time in my entire life I have encountered a digimon fan(granted, I didn’t know what the fuck a digimon was, but still)


Digimon originated from vpet toys released by Bandai as a male counterpart to Tomogatchis, which are LCD toys similar to game and watches, but the goal is to raise the pet and keep it alive, with the addition of connected two digivices to battle. This borderline qualifies for smash bros similar to game and watch, but the anime is what most people are familiar with. Lots of deviations from concepts in the animes, but the lore is kept largely the same.



Memoir said:


> For me it doesn't matter who owns the property. It's just a very odd choice when there are others who could have fit better. Hell, Sans as an actual character instead of the terrible Mii outfit would have been welcome. We get... Steve... Yay?



The thing is, Sans wouldn't even be put in, it would be the protagonist which would be boring. We don't need <Dead Franchise RPG Character> because we already have enough of them. Steve works as a character because of his absurdly large impact. Being the front of the largest game in existence up to this point earns him the slot. Even so, undertale is only on Switch when Minecraft was one 3 nintendo consoles, so it has a larger presence.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 1, 2020)

When memes backfire.


DarkCoffe64 said:


> Master Chief too, Doomguy...


Honestly, I think this makes more sense.



medoli900 said:


> In Sakurai's place, I'd just put them as Mii costume. I thought they were no brainer as such, but full character seems... Too much?


I mean, I'm not angry or anything, but this is what I thought. 

This could have happened and then giving us Crash Bandicoot would have made more people happy.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 1, 2020)

The fu*k?!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 1, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Sounds more like the tastes of kids who don't want to play "actual" games, if I'm to be honest on my opinion of Minecraft as far as just using it to build shit is concerned.


man, you described yourself as a kid playing games too, who cares, if kids like to play something let them play


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 1, 2020)

This actually look fun as hell!


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 1, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Sounds more like the tastes of kids who don't want to play "actual" games, if I'm to be honest on my opinion of Minecraft as far as just using it to build shit is concerned.


nice to know where still in the age of everyone thinking it's just mindless kids who barely touch games who are the only ones who play the dam game...


----------



## Panzerfaust (Oct 1, 2020)

with this announcement I found out, that minecraft has a main char and his name is steve.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Oct 1, 2020)

Now I'm scared that fortnite may make it. Yikes.
While legends of video games such as Crash / Spyro etc are nowhere to be found.

I get it, this is the millennial / zoomer pick, gameplay even looks fun so why not.


----------



## AamitMorthos (Oct 1, 2020)

_I'm crying
I thought this was fake_


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 1, 2020)

BlueFox gui said:


> man, you described yourself as a kid playing games too, who cares, if kids like to play something let them play



Let me clarify:

I'm aware that the PC version allows for games left and right due to its moddability.

But I can't imagine a lot of kids playing the PC version as opposed to the console version given the nature of the age range of the game and their lack of an ability to usually have the disposable income to be able to buy a gaming PC which is ultimately limited in its approach. Hence, they're limited to building shit and maybe surviving afaik.

But the whole idea of Minecraft was never all that appealing to me. If I had to do something like Minecraft, I'd rather just build some maps in OG Doom 1 and 2 or something, you know? It's for a game that has more of an objective purpose as opposed to one where you kind of have to make your purpose as far as I understand it.


----------



## BLsquared (Oct 1, 2020)

Not my first guess. Or my second. But at least it's not Crash Bandicoot. I'll have to watch and see what his moves look like so far. Could be interesting.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 1, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I meant it more in like, when the fuck will Nintendo allow other companies to do stuff with their IPs? In a matter that's not limited to their system/company.
> If Microsoft allowed for both Steve and Banjo Kazooie to be in Smash, when will Nintendo finally stop being the overprotective douches they are and let Microsoft do something with theirs?



They have precedent for being overly protective, as this video details:



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Do what though? They don’t have a crossover fighting game like Nintendo does





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pedro702 said:


> yeah ff7 got ported to switch but cloud has been in since ssbu and there are 3 games where cloud appeared on nintendo consoles before
> kingdom hearts chain of memorys on the GBA
> *FINAL FANTASY EXPLORERS* 3ds
> *Theatrhythm Final Fantasy* 3ds



Correction: Cloud was in since Smash 4 Wii U & 3DS.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Oct 1, 2020)

Srsly Fk off nintendo. Minecraft charachter? BAD choice IMO. Worst fking possible choice for a game like this.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 1, 2020)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Srsly Fk off nintendo. Minecraft charachter? BAD choice IMO. Worst fking possible choice for a game like this.


Worst how?


----------



## Xzi (Oct 1, 2020)

A million other characters I would've preferred for sure, but it's no surprise Nintendo insisted on Steve's inclusion.  Going forward, hopefully this means there won't be any slots wasted on characters from flavor of the month genres like MOBA and battle royale.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 1, 2020)

is this another hoes mad


----------



## Joom (Oct 1, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> I get it, this is the millennial / zoomer pick


Probably more zoomer than millennial. I'm part of the latter generation and I'm rather opposed to the decision. It's not like players get to pick by vote anyway. What happened here is that Microsoft threw a bunch of money at Nintendo and they obliged.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 1, 2020)

honestly I feel that the only reason why steve got picked was because nintendo got a shitload of money from microsoft


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 1, 2020)

Xzi said:


> A million other characters I would've preferred for sure, but it's no surprise Nintendo insisted on Steve's inclusion.  Going forward, hopefully this means there won't be any slots wasted on characters from flavor of the month genres like MOBA and battle royale.



Honestly, my reaction would be best described as this:



Because if this is who we got this time, and its corporate Nintendo making the decisions, expect them to sell out more often going forward. Like, they might try and put a character from Fortnite in next, followed by whoever's popular next after that.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Honestly, my reaction would be best described as this:
> 
> 
> 
> Because if this is who we got this time, and its corporate Nintendo making the decisions, expect them to sell out more often going forward. Like, they might try and put a character from Fortnite in next, followed by whoever's popular next after that.



I doubt that we are getting fortnite cause Microsoft and Nintendo are partnering with each other. epic and Nintendo haven’t ever really partnered together


----------



## Imparasite (Oct 1, 2020)

wow good job nintendo, another trash dlc character again. thats why i never expect too much


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Why are so many people so fucking mad about this?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 1, 2020)

Haha I hope Kirby turns into a cube after inhaling him. Hadn't even thought about that, but the thought now of that is cracking me up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Imparasite said:


> wow good job nintendo, another trash dlc character again. thats why i never expect too much


I mean I'm not personally excited by this, but I can recognize that this is going to make a LOT of Smash players happy.  It's definitely a polarizing character as I was never excited by the thought of him, but I do totally understand the choice all the same at the end of the day.  It is a legit logical inclusion at this point.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 1, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Haha I hope Kirby turns into a cube after inhaling him. Hadn't even thought about that, but the thought now of that is cracking me up.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


oh my gosh, I never thought about that 0.0 I need to see minecraft kirby now


----------



## Rith12 (Oct 1, 2020)

Should've been my boy Lloyd Bannings


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Oct 1, 2020)

i think im one of the only people thats actually interested in it lmao, whats funny is people are getting mad over a character that was obviously gonna be coming


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why are so many people so fucking mad about this?


For me it was kinda cool but good god steve is a character that is associated with minecraft. Even if smash is a game that is associated with kids( same with minecraft) I think most people saw him like if a character from fall guys or fortnite got in


----------



## Draxikor (Oct 1, 2020)

@Scott_pilgrim For many things, the minecraft fanbase is not the most loved or respected, the gameplay is not attractive to many players, there were many characters that could have satisfied another sector of smash fans, etc. That it is a popular game with a lot of players and that it sells millions are not factors that excite all Smash players, from a corporate point of view of course it is a good move but other characters would have generated a more favorable response. In addition, the generation gap is already very large, for more veteran players Terry's announcement hit much more than younger players. In this case the opposite happened.


----------



## Joom (Oct 1, 2020)

SexiestManAlive said:


> that was obviously gonna be coming


Are you the one who oversaw this licensing deal? Because I don't think anyone foresaw this coming. Even the lead dev didn't see it coming.


----------



## Delerious (Oct 1, 2020)

Now every 10-year-old is going to choose Steve when they play in multiplayer, and Smash Veterans will be mad every time.

I look forward to it.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Oct 1, 2020)

Well it's different let's give them that.
What we wanted ... well some ... but not for most.
But then again, can we really have all we want; (short answer) no we can't.
Im mostly happy it isn't yet another FE character and it's neat to see the various echo fighters Steve introduces as well.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 1, 2020)

Wheres Sol Taire?
Solitaire is a much more popuoar ganme!
Yeah thisbdoes make sense Minecraft practically comes with wijdows now and  os almost on as many devices as doom.
Strange as a character here but theres a lot of kids that are gonna be really haopy about it.
To think it was just a little indie game back when.
I guess chances of DoomGuy are extra low now. (and commander keen? Wolfenstien guy?)
Still holding out for Klonoa, namco could use some more characters than just pacman in there.
Wish we had l more echo fighters too.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 1, 2020)

shadow1w2 said:


> Wheres Sol Taire?
> Solitaire is a much more popuoar ganme!
> Yeah thisbdoes make sense Minecraft practically comes with wijdows now and  os almost on as many devices as doom.
> Strange as a character here but theres a lot of kids that are gonna be really haopy about it.
> ...


If you put doom guy and a wolfenstein guy in ssb, than you get "_PlayStation_ _All_-_Stars Battle Royale" _and not a super smash bross.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 1, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> If you put doom guy and a wolfenstein guy in ssb, than you get "_PlayStation_ _All_-_Stars Battle Royale" _and not a super smash bross.



"Wolfenstein guy?" Lurk moar.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 1, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> oh my gosh, I never thought about that 0.0 I need to see minecraft kirby now


You just had to make me look that up and, of course, the internet is already having a field day with this.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> If you put doom guy and a wolfenstein guy in ssb, than you get "_PlayStation_ _All_-_Stars Battle Royale" _and not a super smash bross.


Ehh, not really, those aren’t exactly PlayStation characters, but i do agree they wouldn’t be good fits for smash, Wolfenstien’s main character isn’t one of the gaming greats, I mean, most people don’t even know his name(like me)


----------



## Nerdtendo (Oct 1, 2020)

I am convinced that no one under the age of 30 populates this site. Anyway, I'm hype. Minecraft is one of my favorite games and the moveset is super interesting. Sakurai has outdone himeself again


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm still waiting for the Doom Slayer, although at the rate things are going a Gigaleak will have the source code so he can be modded in...uncensored .


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> I'm still waiting for the Doom Slayer, although at the rate things are going a Gigaleak will have the source code so he can be modded in...uncensored .


Doomguy ain’t happening, in doom you rip up and shoot demons, how you make that into a moveset(and more importantly, this is meant for kids)


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 1, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> I'm still waiting for the Doom Slayer, although at the rate things are going a Gigaleak will have the source code so he can be modded in...uncensored .



If @MVG's theory about it being a chipmaker that's no longer doing business with Nintendo has any credibility, Push X/Square to Doubt.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Doomguy ain’t happening, in doom you rip up and shoot demons, how you make that into a moveset(and more importantly, this is meant for kids)



If NRS can make Raiden, Sub-Zero, and Scorpion work in Injustice, they could possibly do something with Doomguy. Emphasis on possibly.


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Doomguy ain’t happening, in doom you rip up and shoot demons, how you make that into a moveset(and more importantly, this is meant for kids)





Silent_Gunner said:


> If @MVG's theory about it being a chipmaker that's no longer doing business with Nintendo has any credibility, Push X/Square to Doubt.



I thought the  at the end would be enough to indicate it was a joke and not happening for the reasons you state.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 1, 2020)

Let me guess - this will be post-1.9 Steve with the shitty combat system that disallows rapid clicking, won't it?
A shitty combat system they could easily immediately fix by making attackSpeed a gameRule or a World Option, instead of a bloody attribute - without having to screw up hunger bar mechanics, weapon strength values, or anything.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 1, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Let me guess - this will be post-1.9 Steve with the shitty combat system that disallows rapid clicking, won't it?
> A shitty combat system they could easily immediately fix by making attackSpeed a gameRule or a World Option, instead of a bloody attribute - without having to screw up hunger bar mechanics, weapon strength values, or anything.


Yep; this very reason is why I stopped playing ages ago. Also because I'm not at all creative, so building stuff wasn't appealing.
How has Mojang not tried this incredibly obvious option?


----------



## medoli900 (Oct 1, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Let me clarify:
> 
> I'm aware that the PC version allows for games left and right due to its moddability.
> 
> ...


Oh boi must you also hate The Sims.
Also, there's an incalculable amount of modpack that adds goal and even stories to Minecraft, lot of which I wouldn't even really recommend for children, as they are often very difficult (and sometimes contain Eldritch creature, which might scare the most feeble of mind).


----------



## Mythical (Oct 1, 2020)

I'll take it


----------



## PityOnU (Oct 1, 2020)

It's an interesting character, and one that a lot of kids probably grew up with, maybe even on Nintendo platforms. So fair play. I'm personally not super jazzed about it, though.

It's a shame that a lot of "potentials" that would have made for really great dedicated characters have been swallowed up by Mii costumes/Assist trophies:

- Tails
- Knuckles
- Lloyd
- Zero
- Bomberman
- Dillon
- Isaac
- Shovel Knight
- Geno

Still holding out hope for Shantae, though.


----------



## Graxer (Oct 1, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Doomguy ain’t happening, in doom you rip up and shoot demons, how you make that into a moveset(and more importantly, this is meant for kids)


Bayonetta tears angels apart and turns naked when she attacks with her hair in the original games, but she still made it into Smash. Although I can't see a Doom Guy moveset in Smash being any more interesting than an extreme version of Mii Gunner.


----------



## Scarlet (Oct 1, 2020)

Quite looking forward to this! Character looks fun, and I'm for sure gonna be an Enderman main lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> If @MVG's theory about it being a chipmaker that's no longer doing business with Nintendo has any credibility, Push X/Square to Doubt.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


well, yeah but those are already fighting game characters with actual moves, unlike doomguy who shoots demons


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 1, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> I thought the  at the end would be enough to indicate it was a joke and not happening for the reasons you state.



Eh,


medoli900 said:


> Oh boi must you also hate The Sims.
> Also, there's an incalculable amount of modpack that adds goal and even stories to Minecraft, lot of which I wouldn't even really recommend for children, as they are often very difficult (and sometimes contain Eldritch creature, which might scare the most feeble of mind).



It's just that something like Minecraft feels like something I could just do myself by going outside...when things are back to normal. 

Also, I played Mortal Kombat and watched the Supreme Demonstrations in UMK3 when I was, like, 9. Granted, I had to be sneaky about it, but I turned out fine.

And I'm sure they can't be any harder than something like this:


----------



## Zyvyn (Oct 2, 2020)

julianuf said:


> Gross. Easily the worst possible outcome. Oh well, it'll make them money and that's what it's all about I guess.


From what I can tell a majority of people are extremely excited about this announcement. I mean look at the like to dislike ratio on the reveal trailer.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 2, 2020)

I went about my daily routines before picking up my Switch, seeing the announcement video on the 'featured news' bar, and exclaimed "HOLY FUCKING SHIT, WHAT?"

This'll probably be the first DLC character I buy. The moveset looks very, very interesting, not to mention I'm a long-time Minecraft fan. (Been playing since the beta!)


----------



## slimbizzy (Oct 2, 2020)

no.

why the *BLEEP* are they bringing *BLEEP* into *BLEEP* smash brothers man leave 4chan to the *BLEEP* minceraft and mario *BLEEP* *BLEEP* *BLEEP* damn stupid *BLEEP*.

but hey, if you like it then use the class homies. ain't gunno stop you. 

oh they should add zoe from forknife.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Oct 2, 2020)

Volttekka said:


> This truly is the worst timeline


We could have gotten geno announced today so your wrong



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why are so many people so fucking mad about this?


Out of all the websites on the internet, gbatemp seems to be a place where "minecraft bad" is still the norm.



Silent_Gunner said:


> "Wolfenstein guy?" Lurk moar.


Based


AkiraKurusu said:


> Let me guess - this will be post-1.9 Steve with the shitty combat system that disallows rapid clicking, won't it?
> A shitty combat system they could easily immediately fix by making attackSpeed a gameRule or a World Option, instead of a bloody attribute - without having to screw up hunger bar mechanics, weapon strength values, or anything.


The trailer seems to use the sword mainly during smash attacks and tilts and thats about it. Still salty about 1.9 and mojang's stupid game design choice of not allowing the combat feeling like the old one with a command out of "innovation"


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 2, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> Gotta love how not even Sakurai seemed excited for this character



It's obvious Nintendo forced him for the children


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 2, 2020)

@pedro702 Oh yeah, forgot about that. 

Now all they need is some Kingdom Hearts characters. It'll be easy since it's sword users. haha


----------



## DbGt (Oct 2, 2020)

Wasnt expecting this. I have never played minecraft, so this announcement is totally meh for me


----------



## Milenko (Oct 2, 2020)

Just lol if a character in a game that no one is forcing you to use angers you


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 2, 2020)

After having seen the trailer I warmed up to it.


----------



## GolfDude (Oct 2, 2020)

gonintendo posted a story from a former mojave  person that said this was literally something 5 years in the making, and only recently was able to happen


----------



## slimbizzy (Oct 2, 2020)

GolfDude said:


> gonintendo posted a story from a former mojave  person that said this was literally something 5 years in the making, and only recently was able to happen


do you have proof my friend? for this seems a little odd lol.

i feel like sakura tree guy was saying how hard it was mainly because he didn't have anything to talk about. for all we know, coding a smash char like bob could have been easy.


----------



## DKB (Oct 2, 2020)

tfw your a full grown man crying about a video game character


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I went about my daily routines before picking up my Switch, seeing the announcement video on the 'featured news' bar, and exclaimed "HOLY FUCKING SHIT, WHAT?"
> 
> This'll probably be the first DLC character I buy. The moveset looks very, very interesting, not to mention I'm a long-time Minecraft fan. (Been playing since the beta!)


NOOO YOU CAN’T LIKE MINECRAFT ITS A STUPID CHILDRENS GAME NOOOOOOOO. All jokes aside, I did not see this coming, but I wonder if the character is going to be op with the ability to build


----------



## James_ (Oct 2, 2020)

holy shit

they did it



Can't wait to see the reaction video compilations


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 2, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> NOOO YOU CAN’T LIKE MINECRAFT ITS A STUPID CHILDRENS GAME NOOOOOOOO. All jokes aside, I did not see this coming, but I wonder if the character is going to be op with the ability to build


Eh, he'll first have to "build" a good reputation; so far, it's been decidedly mixed, if not negative. From what I've seen, anyway.

I just hope the next four aren't as disappointing as Min-Min...


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 2, 2020)

I wonder if the game will get a Fortnite rep as well.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 2, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Eh, he'll first have to "build" a good reputation; so far, it's been decidedly mixed, if not negative. From what I've seen, anyway.
> 
> I just hope the next four aren't as disappointing as Min-Min...


Don’t think i didn’t see what you did there


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 2, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> NOOO YOU CAN’T LIKE MINECRAFT ITS A STUPID CHILDRENS GAME NOOOOOOOO. All jokes aside, I did not see this coming, but I wonder if the character is going to be op with the ability to build



Your FACE is a stupid children's game. Got'em.

Yeah, that was the one thing that made me a little apprehensive. It seems like it could be the basis for a lot of trolling and meta-breaking.


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 2, 2020)

The mural has been updated, as expected (View the full image at https://www.ssbwiki.com/File:SSBU_Panoramic.png)




Hint: Steve is on the left side, with these characters surrounding him: Sonic, Greninja, Daisy, Link, and Mii Swordfighter. He looks like to have dug up from a cave, with a pickaxe.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 2, 2020)

I wish the DLC was sold separately, so I could pick and choose who I want in my game - in fact, the entire roster should be freely chosen like that. No more Min Mins or Daisies or Rosalinas cluttering the roster; just the guys I want.


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 2, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I wish the DLC was sold separately, so I could pick and choose who I want in my game - in fact, the entire roster should be freely chosen like that. No more Min Mins or Daisies or Rosalinas cluttering the roster; just the guys I want.


It is possible to buy each released challenger pack without buying an entire fighters' pass. But this is not possible for fighters that haven't released yet. Piranha Plant was released outside of the two fighters' pass, so  it can be purchased separately, and only that way.


----------



## medoli900 (Oct 2, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I wish the DLC was sold separately, so I could pick and choose who I want in my game - in fact, the entire roster should be freely chosen like that. No more Min Mins or Daisies or Rosalinas cluttering the roster; just the guys I want.


You... Already can?


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Oct 2, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Why is it depressing? Minecraft is literally the best selling game of all time, I’d say he has a good position in a game about gaming’s greatest
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


look i breathe minecraft since i was seven and to me this is a wasted character slot
nintendo is this a fucking joke


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 2, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> If you put doom guy and a wolfenstein guy in ssb, than you get "_PlayStation_ _All_-_Stars Battle Royale" _and not a super smash bross.


lol why? they arent playstation characters and are more pc characters, heck they have alot of games on nintendo consoles

doom 1 on snes,gba,switch
doom 2 on gba,switch
doom 64 n64,switch
doom 3 switch
doom 2016 switch
doom eternal upcoming (someday) switch

wolfenstein 3D snes,gba
wolfenstein II the new colossus switch
wolfenstein youngblood switch

so yeah doom guy has more than enough games on nintendo  consoles than many games that have a rep lol.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Oct 2, 2020)

so i watched the video im acualy interested ill buy uit


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 2, 2020)

can't wait to see how they will top this lame AF character., they going to have to think really hard to get something more fucking lamer than this prick!


----------



## Ampersound (Oct 2, 2020)

As a character Steve is as boring as it gets, but the moveset looks very interesting so far.


----------



## SANIC (Oct 2, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> can't wait to see how they will top this lame AF character., they going to have to think really hard to get something more fucking lamer than this prick!


They could always just put you in the game 



pedro702 said:


> lol why? they arent playstation characters and are more pc characters, heck they have alot of games on nintendo consoles
> 
> doom 1 on snes,gba,switch
> doom 2 on gba,switch
> ...



Don’t forget that Fallout itself is not in smash but rather Vault Boy, this is because Fallout Shelter is the only game on Switch


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 2, 2020)

nice of them to throw a bone to the 8 year olds out there i guess


----------



## bjaxx87 (Oct 2, 2020)

I don't know... As someone who was already very content with the original roster on the N64, I can't get too emotional about those character announcements. I'm a huge fan of Dragon Quest and Banjo-Kazooie and even though they delivered on those franchises I'll keep using Fox anyway. 

How many characters are there already? More than 70? I can't main them all, can I? I have to think really hard which char I would actually even hope for anymore. Maybe Joanna Dark after Perfect Dark got only a very subtle presence in Melee many years ago. And I'd enjoy Guybrush Threepwood since he's probably my favorite video game character.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Oct 2, 2020)

(This is how I feel about Steve in Smash.) Okay. Moving on, who's next?


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 2, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> can't wait to see how they will top this lame AF character., they going to have to think really hard to get something more fucking lamer than this *b*rick!


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Shadicluigi (Oct 2, 2020)

This announcement made me genuinely happy, good stuff.

Minecraft is one of if not the biggest game of all time, so for it to be in a celebration of gaming of sorts is a no-brainer


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 3, 2020)

Presentation starts in 5 minutes


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2020)

Memes won't stop coming. 
​


----------



## SANIC (Oct 3, 2020)

After seeing his gameplay Steve has the potential to be toptier, I'm making him definitely once he comes out, also rip Travis lol, a lot of people got salty when Steve was shown off instead of him


----------



## Shadicluigi (Oct 4, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> Memes won't stop coming.
> ​



Nice pfp lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 4, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Eh,
> 
> 
> It's just that something like Minecraft feels like something I could just do myself by going outside...when things are back to normal.
> ...



You have zombies and creepers outside? Where the fuck do you live

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> nice of them to throw a bone to the 8 year olds out there i guess


Huh, didn’t know that every single one of the 200 million people who bought mc(including me)were eight year olds


----------



## TheCasualties (Oct 5, 2020)

Kinda funny how the Minecraft meme got into smash and still no Waluigi. Seems mean to leave out one of the 4 for this long. Maybe that will be the "last" character they add.

Minecraft was pretty fun but I wish it had more structure. After I beat the Ender Dragon I still haven't played again. I usually get bored playing sandbox games, would rather build something in real life. Maybe a quest mod could bring me back, but there's so many other games I want to play. 

Still, this might be a fun character to play as a few times.


----------



## SANIC (Oct 5, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> Kinda funny how the Minecraft meme got into smash and still no Waluigi. Seems mean to leave out one of the 4 for this long. Maybe that will be the "last" character they add.
> 
> Minecraft was pretty fun but I wish it had more structure. After I beat the Ender Dragon I still haven't played again. I usually get bored playing sandbox games, would rather build something in real life. Maybe a quest mod could bring me back, but there's so many other games I want to play.
> 
> Still, this might be a fun character to play as a few times.


Waluigi is an assist trophy

There's also the time a whole discord server harassed Sakurai on twitter to add waluigi


----------



## TheCasualties (Oct 5, 2020)

SANIC said:


> Waluigi is an assist trophy
> 
> There's also the time a whole discord server harassed Sakurai on twitter to add waluigi



Geez I didn't know that discord crap. Shame on those assholes..

But an assist trophy isn't the same as a playable character. I barely play anymore, and never cared about playing as Waluigi anyways. It still seems weird to have 3 out of the 4 on the roster IMO though.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 5, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> lol why? they arent playstation characters and are more pc characters, heck they have alot of games on nintendo consoles
> 
> doom 1 on snes,gba,switch
> doom 2 on gba,switch
> ...


I meant the type of characters that go in PlayStation all stars, not that they are play station characters. ssb is more comical friendly oriented while ps allstars is more mature and serious looking overall.

I personally wouldnt like to see doom guy on ssb, it would be completely off..


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 5, 2020)

Not gonna lie tho its going to be funny as fuk beating ppl with Steve. And here I thought losing to a Mii was bad enough...
Hes an interesting character, but if they are aiming at popular 3rd party titles they might aswell throw in an overwatch or fortnite character


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 5, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> if they are aiming at popular 3rd party titles they might aswell throw in an overwatch or fortnite character


I hope not...


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 5, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I hope not...


Anything would be better than Steve tbh, but hey we got Steve for some reason.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 5, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> Anything would be better than Steve tbh, but hey we got Steve for some reason.


Imo Steve fits there nicely.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 5, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Imo Steve fits there nicely.


Thats fine I got nothing on opinions. At the same thats like saying a Tetris block fits . Im curious to try him tho the movesets look weird for competitive play, but we'll see


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 5, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> Thats fine I got nothing on opinions. At the same thats like saying a Tetris block fits . Im curious to try him tho the movesets look weird for competitive play, but we'll see


Everything is an opinion dear friend. Tetris block DO fit, it's a fact, but still a fact the way i see it, so its a form of an opinion.

I dont play competitive, he just looks fun to me and cute. SSB started as toys coming to life on top of a table and the game had cheerful tone to it...nowdays they dont even feel like that so i wouldnt even be surprised that they put any character there. The game lost its original appeal anyway..
Steve does look like a toy by the way.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 5, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I meant the type of characters that go in PlayStation all stars, not that they are play station characters. ssb is more comical friendly oriented while ps allstars is more mature and serious looking overall.
> 
> I personally wouldnt like to see doom guy on ssb, it would be completely off..


Ps all stars was a single game with nothing worthy to remenber, it wont have a legacy to call it type of characters of ps all stars lol.

Doom guy was on nintendo consoles way before it was on sony consoles.

i can see doom guy playing much like snake, a mature character using some weapon moves and such, and with the weaponry he as available it can be a very diverse move set.

he would fit right along with snake imo, he wont stand out as much as  as minecraft steve will gfx wise


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 5, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> Ps all stars was a single game with nothing worthy to remenber, it wont have a legacy to call it type of characters of ps all stars lol.
> 
> Doom guy was on nintendo consoles way before it was on sony consoles.
> 
> ...


I was talking about the tone that game sets not what character is/was on what console.
As for snake, he always felt off being there anyway, and so does many of other characters...but ssb doesn't look like it original was anyway so...whatever.
Its just that Mario and Doom mixed wouldn't feel ssb to me is all im saying. Steve fits there much better in that sense even if Minecraft wasn't on switch.

I guess people cant get over the fact that ssb is basically a kids game played by old guys mostly and competing. So nintendo is trying to make it more mature i guess nowadays realizing that fact and profiting on it...when originally it wasnt.
At least its how i see it.


----------



## antiNT (Oct 5, 2020)

The only thing that could break the internet more than Steve is a GTA rep.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

Master Chief on Smash now that would be epic!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



antiNT said:


> The only thing that could break the internet more than Steve is a GTA rep.


Everyone keeps saying Goku would never join Smash, but I'm willing to bet he'll eventually will.


----------



## medoli900 (Oct 6, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> Not gonna lie tho its going to be funny as fuk beating ppl with Steve. And here I thought losing to a Mii was bad enough...
> Hes an interesting character, but if they are aiming at popular 3rd party titles they might aswell throw in an overwatch or fortnite character


Aaaand you just made me dream of Tracer in Smash. Damn, how have I slept on that for so long?
Would be funny as Bayonetta Echo fighter at least.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 6, 2020)

I did not want Steve in Smash myself. I was somewhat rooting for him because I hoped that his inclusion would make my sister play the game.

I'm disappointed.


----------



## libbyfishandchips (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## KingVamp (Oct 14, 2020)

Yeah, this isn't an accident. 

​


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 22, 2020)

And now it is gone.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 22, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> And now it is gone.



Dang...


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 8, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> D*o*ng...


There, fixed that for you.


----------

